# 2017 Hatchback - Trunk won't open



## Nealemf (Jul 27, 2020)

2017 Chevy Cruze - Gen 2 - Hatchback LT RS Model - about 50k miles

About a month ago my external trunk button on the hatchback stopped working. I am pretty sure the switch itself is fried due to all the rain we got a few weeks ago. There is no way for me to open the trunk though, to install a new switch. There is no button on either fob and there is no switch inside. I have checked the 10 amp fuse F-22 release and it is fine. I just need to know how to open this silly trunk. Thanks


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

It is simple: lower your back seats and go inside the trunk then use the emergency hook! 

Sorry, it is a hatchback...then you may have to check this option:








2017 Hatchback Trunk Won’t Open


I had a third party replace the rear windshield and now the trunk will not open with the fob. There is no interior release button or latch. Is there another way to release the trunk. The panel on the dash show that it is open and I am afraid it is computer issue.




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Nealemf (Jul 27, 2020)

Thanks for posting this link. Has anyone here tried to open their trunk this way? I see the little access spot. I am just afraid to open it and find out I can't close the trunk and have it latch. Just curious if anyone here has manualy opened their hatchback this way. Thanks.


----------



## howell7272 (Jun 20, 2020)

Nealemf said:


> 2017 Chevy Cruze - Gen 2 - Hatchback LT RS Model - about 50k miles
> 
> About a month ago my external trunk button on the hatchback stopped working. I am pretty sure the switch itself is fried due to all the rain we got a few weeks ago. There is no way for me to open the trunk though, to install a new switch. There is no button on either fob and there is no switch inside. I have checked the 10 amp fuse F-22 release and it is fine. I just need to know how to open this silly trunk. Thanks


I've got the same Cruze and have been trying to install an inside push button for the trunk. 1st gen has a video on it but I can't find any 2nd gen pinouts for the ECM. With this COVID thing, most places want the trunk open for item pickup and an inside release would make that easier.


----------



## Nealemf (Jul 27, 2020)

If you feel up to it it is pretty easy to open the hatch from the inside with an allen wrench. Easier with 2 people. Once you open it take the switch out. One of the lead has probably been corroded. It is pretty easy to re solder both leads. If you have access to closed cell weather stripping I applied it around the edge of the switch before I put it back in. I will take some picture of what I mean tomorrow. It is a super easy fix if you feel like messing with it.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

howell7272 said:


> I've got the same Cruze and have been trying to install an inside push button for the trunk. 1st gen has a video on it but I can't find any 2nd gen pinouts for the ECM. With this COVID thing, most places want the trunk open for item pickup and an inside release would make that easier.


I have attached a schematic for the hatch release and switches.

It shows an interior switch for the hatch. There are no RPOs shown by the switch implying it is optional. The nearby RPOs in the drawing all refer to assembly sites.

KUA PLANT CODE-GUNSAN, KOREA​ROS PLANT CODE-ROSARIO, ARGENTINA​SAL PLANT CODE-RAMOS ARIZPE, MEXICO​ 
That prompts me to look in the owner's manual. If I'm interpreting that drawing correctly (below), there's a switch on the driver's door (on all cars) for the release. Just make sure the car is in PARK when you press it.

If you must add a switch, I would wire it in parallel with the external switch. Just tap into the BCM connector X6-15, and connect a momentary switch to GND. Refer to the attached schematic.

HTH.
Doug











Note: In the attached schematic, the relay at upper right was missing its connections. I drew them in as best I could, but cannot guarantee them. Regardless, that relay does not pertain to the hatch release. Doug

.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Doug where you getting the foreign market schematics? LOL.

The hatch does not have an interior switch. I don't know if the inner structure of the door panel is molded to accept the sedan switch if you were to create the requesite hole for it. However you could just add another SPST momentary switch to ground, spliced to circuit 5797 yellow/blue, BCM X6-15.


----------

